# $500.00 Bracket race! Thanksgiving eve Turkey Shoot Out



## lugnut23 (Jul 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:$500.00 Bracket race
Thanksgiving eve Turkey Shoot Out November 21, 2012 
Location: Ortonville International Dragway @ Slotcar Crossing
Event Type: $500.00, bracket, race
$$$$

November 21, 2012 
Ortonville International Dragway 
1581 Ortonville road (m-15) 
Ortonville, Michigan 48462
248-396-1869 (Dennis or Jan)

$500.00 bracket race w/125 cars minimum 
$5.00/car 10 car max no double entry 
$5.00 pit pass 
$2.00 buy-back 

open @ 3pm
race @ 7:45pm SHARP!!! 

C'MON all u bracket racers in Michigan, Indiana and Ohio! Come race on ONE of the BEST 1/4 mile tracks around, PERIOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what rules?
weight limits?
time minimums/maximums?
where to find these details?


----------



## lugnut23 (Jul 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> what rules?
> weight limits?
> time minimums/maximums?
> where to find these details?


this is a bracket race
248-396-1869 (Dennis or Jan) 
I am posting for my friend Dennis - He is the owner of slot car crossing 
1581 Ortonville road (m-15) 
Ortonville, michigan 
I will post rules soon


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I know what a bracket race as opposed to index racing as opposed to class racing.
I have directed a good number of all three types and participated in even more.
however, there always seems to be " *HOUSE rules* that might not be made clear in advance and I like to know those parameters.
thank you


----------



## lugnut23 (Jul 9, 2012)

House rules are very liberal -A very friendly environment :thumbsup:

Here are a few I can think of:

No Diecast Please!

Car must run at least 1.490 

60 second start line clock

Feel free to call with any other questions you may have
Dennis :dude: 810-248-396-1869


----------

